# Can you tell if a user has blocked you?



## Tasorundo

I know the forum has the ability to hide posts by people you block, but can you tell if you have been blocked?


----------



## 269370

Tasorundo said:


> I know the forum has the ability to hide posts by people you block, but can you tell if you have been blocked?



If nobody ‘likes’ your posts, like mine, you are probably blocked by everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## personofinterest

I don't know if this is true of TAM, but at other places, if you attempt to PM someone who has blocked you, you will get a notice about them not accepting PM's or something.


----------



## Tasorundo

Well, you posting here answered my question really. I was curious if I upset you enough that you blocked me, since we usually post in similar threads. It made me sad to think that it could have happened and I am glad it didn't.


----------



## personofinterest

Tasorundo said:


> Well, you posting here answered my question really. I was curious if I upset you enough that you blocked me, since we usually post in similar threads. It made me sad to think that it could have happened and I am glad it didn't.


No, not at all.

I am ashamed to say this, but I don't do well controlling my triggers on TAM. I sometimes call it my *****y place. Which isn't fair to any of you, of course.

But I usually don't even remember what I ranted about later....

Not proud of that, but it's honest.


----------



## Tasorundo

It's all good. I went too far with my post anyway and I admit that.

However, I hate to think that did something to upset another person. That is most likely part of my recent diagnosis if it is what I actually have.


----------



## personofinterest

It's all good. All my moods sort of puke all over the forum.


----------



## StillSearching

personofinterest said:


> It's all good. All my moods sort of puke all over the forum.


I don't know how? I've been trying to block Nobody since a reply to her nearly got me permaband.


----------



## EllisRedding

StillSearching said:


> I don't know how? I've been trying to block Nobody since a reply to her nearly got me permaband.


Maybe if you click on the person's username there is an option to block so you don't see their posts?

I think you still see when they are quoted though.

You can block me as a test lol


----------



## CharlieParker

EllisRedding said:


> I think you still see when they are quoted though.


Yes, and you still see threads they started.


----------



## wilson

I don't think you can click on a user name to add them to the ignore list. That would be a nice option. You have to go here:

User CP --> Settings & Options --> Edit Ignore List


----------



## NobodySpecial

StillSearching said:


> I don't know how? I've been trying to block Nobody since a reply to her nearly got me permaband.


The feature is in Tools / User CP.


----------



## NobodySpecial

EllisRedding said:


> Maybe if you click on the person's username there is an option to block so you don't see their posts?


Alas, no.



> I think you still see when they are quoted though.


Yes.


----------



## personofinterest

wilson said:


> I don't think you can click on a user name to add them to the ignore list. That would be a nice option. You have to go here:
> 
> User CP --> Settings & Options --> Edit Ignore List


 Yes, this is how it is done, and you cannot do it in the mobile view. I have done it a few times, but I can't stand the curiosity so I always undo it lol.


----------



## MattMatt

StillSearching said:


> I don't know how? I've been trying to block Nobody since a reply to her nearly got me permaband.


It's accessed by visiting Tools, then clicking on User CP, then finding Settings & Options, then finding Edit Ignore List and following the instructions there.


----------



## Blondilocks

NobodySpecial said:


> The feature is in Tools / User CP.


You are so easy to get along with and one of the saner members of this forum that it is hard to imagine anyone wanting to put you on 'ignore'.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Blondilocks said:


> You are so easy to get along with and one of the saner members of this forum that it is hard to imagine anyone wanting to put you on 'ignore'.


I think I have a regular hate club.


----------



## Blondilocks

NobodySpecial said:


> I think I have a regular hate club.


They may not understand your alternative type of marriage (neither do I; but, I don't have a dog in that fight and it's none of my business so I don't ask).


----------



## NobodySpecial

Blondilocks said:


> They may not understand your alternative type of marriage (neither do I; but, I don't have a dog in that fight and it's none of my business so I don't ask).


Ah not understanding. May that be the worst thing that happens to them on any given day.


ETA: Early morning coffee thoughts sometimes pop stuff into my head. 

I have often thought that my marriage is difficult for other people since it is happy for both of us and we don't follow any of the rules laid down by this "society" thing people talk about. Like it is somehow unfair that after following the rules, they were miserable, and here we are happy after 25 years. The vitriol I get about my marriage, no doubt, says way more about the people who are torqued than it does about me and my DH.


----------



## EllisRedding

Blondilocks said:


> They may not understand your alternative type of marriage (neither do I; but, I don't have a dog in that fight and it's none of my business so I don't ask).


IDK, I don't see her frequently broadcast it, so I am sure it is something else  All jokes aside, do people really hate other people on TAM? I mean, I get that there are different personalities and you may not agree with what a person has to say. To hate some random internet person just seems odd to me, as it indicates that this person somehow has an actual impact on your persona life. Strange, but I honestly can't think of anyone in general (internet or real life) that I hate.


----------



## NobodySpecial

EllisRedding said:


> IDK, I don't see her frequently broadcast it, so I am sure it is something else  All jokes aside, do people really hate other people on TAM? I mean, I get that there are different personalities and you may not agree with what a person has to say. To hate some random internet person just seems odd to me, as it indicates that this person somehow has an actual impact on your persona life. Strange, but I honestly can't think of anyone in general (internet or real life) that I hate.


I used the word hate rather tongue in cheek. I hope no one hate! But you are smart. Hate is bad for the hater.


----------



## EllisRedding

NobodySpecial said:


> Ah not understanding. May that be the worst thing that happens to them on any given day.
> 
> 
> ETA: Early morning coffee thoughts sometimes pop stuff into my head.
> 
> I have often thought that my marriage is difficult for other people since it is happy for both of us and we don't follow any of the rules laid down by this "society" thing people talk about. Like it is somehow unfair that after following the rules, they were miserable, and here we are happy after 25 years. The vitriol I get about my marriage, no doubt, says way more about the people who are torqued than it does about me and my DH.


Do people here really get worked up over your setup? The only time I have seen members take issue (and not addressed at you) is when one other member will push the open marriage concept in instances where it is not applicable or helpful to the OP.

IDK, could really care less what anyone does in their marriage, whether it makes them happy or not is not my business. The only take away I get from someone in an open marriage is that we simply have different ideas of what sex means.


----------



## NobodySpecial

EllisRedding said:


> Do people here really get worked up over your setup?


You would not believe the names I have been called. Yes, I have seen people get quite worked up over it. It may have been before your time. 



> The only time I have seen members take issue (and not addressed at you) is when one other member will push the open marriage concept in instances where it is not applicable or helpful to the OP.


And I am right there with you.



> IDK, could really care less what anyone does in their marriage, whether it makes them happy or not is not my business. The only take away I get from someone in an open marriage is that we simply have different ideas of what sex means.


You are not a person who insists that what "sex means" is universal, and if one views it differently it is the root of the demise of the very fabric of society itself.


----------



## 269370

Blondilocks said:


> You are so easy to get along with and one of the saner members of this forum ....


You write it as if it is a good thing! :iagree::redcard:


----------

